# Woman stuck in bathtub for 4 days



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That about sums up this story.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070122/ap_on_fe_st/stuck_in_bathtub

Although, even if she couldn't muster up the strength to get up and out, couldn't she just drain the tub?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

81 years of age, eh? Stuck in water for 4 days? The pruning factor on top of already wrinkled sagging skin...BRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Uhg the mental pics


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

If she lacked the strength for 4 days, isn't that a good sign that assisted living might be necessary?


----------

